# Lyft Pax



## GreatGooglyMoogly (Mar 2, 2018)

is it just me, or are Lyft pax a lot more entitled? Somehow my rating is consistently .25 less on Lyft than on Uber.


----------



## Yulli Yung (Jul 4, 2017)

GreatGooglyMoogly said:


> is it just me, or are Lyft pax a lot more entitled? Somehow my rating is consistently .25 less on Lyft than on Uber.


Lyft passengers here are more ghetto rather than entitled. Not sure which is worse!


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

During the early days of rideshare, Lyft’s clientele were more “upscale” then Uber’s clientele. Now what I am seeing on many Lyft pickups are the ghetto pax who “migrated” from Uber because they could no longer find drivers on the Uber app due to their low-rate status.
And the vicious cycle starts all over again....


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

Uber's Guber said:


> During the early days of rideshare, Lyft's clientele were more "upscale" then Uber's clientele. Now what I am seeing on many Lyft pickups are the ghetto pax who "migrated" from Uber because they could no longer find drivers on the Uber app due to their low-rate status.
> And the vicious cycle starts all over again....


And those same riders really know how to work the Lyft system.

They take 4:50 to get in your vehicle.

They take short 1 mile rides to the McDonalds and want you to wait and then drive them back where they started.

This will tie you up for 30 minutes for a $3.20 minimum fare. (plus travel time to the fare) And there will never be a tip.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Bob Reynolds said:


> And those same riders really know how to work the Lyft system. They take 4:50 to get in your vehicle. They take short 1 mile rides to the McDonalds and want you to wait and then drive them back where they started. This will tie you up for 30 minutes for a $3.20 minimum fare. (plus travel time to the fare) And there will never be a tip.


Exactly. They never bother to correct their bad habits while migrating from Uber to Lyft. Instead they continue to perfect their scammy ways; keeping an "anchor" inside your vehicle, things of that nature. You just have to start the process all over again of one-starring these paxholes to the point that they have no other option except returning to stinkin' up the busses. 
At least with Lyft, you see a name as well as a rating, and with practice I have gotten good at remembering names of certain paxholes whose pings are quickly ignored.


----------



## Bus Bozo (May 25, 2018)

I just started with Uber a couple of weeks ago, been doing Lyft 5 mos, so I'm still trying to see if I notice a different pax profile between the two. But I think the rating difference has more to do with Uber rating is last 300 rides, Lyft is last 100. It seems pretty common around here for Lyft rating to be less than Uber rating.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Bus Bozo said:


> I just started with Uber a couple of weeks ago, been doing Lyft 5 mos, so I'm still trying to see if I notice a different pax profile between the two. But I think the rating difference has more to do with Uber rating is last 300 rides, Lyft is last 100. It seems pretty common around here for Lyft rating to be less than Uber rating.


Lyft is last 100.

Uber is either last 100 or 500. Most places are 500.


----------



## Dice Man (May 21, 2018)

Uber's Guber said:


> During the early days of rideshare, Lyft's clientele were more "upscale" then Uber's clientele. Now what I am seeing on many Lyft pickups are the ghetto pax who "migrated" from Uber because they could no longer find drivers on the Uber app due to their low-rate status.
> And the vicious cycle starts all over again....


I don't think low rating is an important factor in getting rides.
All new drivers, quest seekers, bored drivers accept any rating.
I don't accept anything lower than 4.8, but yesterday I was so bored waiting for a ping , I accepted a 4.58



GreatGooglyMoogly said:


> is it just me, or are Lyft pax a lot more entitled? Somehow my rating is consistently .25 less on Lyft than on Uber.


Yes Lyft passengers expect more.


----------



## Bus Bozo (May 25, 2018)

Mista T said:


> Lyft is last 100.
> 
> Uber is either last 100 or 500. Most places are 500.


Thanks for the clarification! 500 meaning a low rating is easier absorbed.......


----------



## TWC (Oct 16, 2017)

I have noticed this. I am new to both platforms but every Uber passenger who has bothered to rate my trips has given my 5 stars. My Lyft rating is 4.9 though. Same care, I treat the passengers the same, etc. No rhyme or reason as to why the Lyft passengers don't rate me 5 starts every time.


----------



## Leelyft (Nov 21, 2017)

My Lyft rating is really good but the Lyft passengers still suck. I hate em all


----------



## nj2bos (Mar 18, 2018)

This is because Lyft lets you rate a passenger for up to 24hrs after the trip. A lot of drivers check the following day to see who tipped them. No tip = 1 star, tip = 5 star. This results in a lower average pax rating. Uber on the other hand requires you to rate immediately so typically riders have a higher rating since there is virtually no retaliation for not tipping.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

It is an interesting dichotomy. 

My Lyft rating is usually lower than Uber. But I get tipped 2-5x as often on Lyft.


----------



## mateo9441 (Apr 1, 2018)

In NJ market i drive the first for Lyft and later i try with Uber. After 30rides on Lyft i had 4.68.... When on Uber after 30+ rides i get 4.97. Lyft is a cheap piece of $hit for ''ghetto'' only. Uber people tips me more and are they have high culture than Lyft ''ghetto''. At saturday i had a Lyft XL ride for 1h. Groups age was 45+. The woman tell me to go faster than speed limit.... Really ????? I explain it's unsafe and i had to much point on my driver license. So they say my car is very clean and they like it and ask me about schedule pickup to get the same driver when we finish ride i get $10 tip in cash and then i had 4.72 ratings but after this trip i get 4.70....... WTF !?????? So i call to this cheap company to fix my ratings ! After my call i have 4.97 ratings !


----------



## Drastic (Dec 25, 2017)

Uber's Guber said:


> Exactly. They never bother to correct their bad habits while migrating from Uber to Lyft. Instead they continue to perfect their scammy ways; keeping an "anchor" inside your vehicle, things of that nature. You just have to start the process all over again of one-starring these paxholes to the point that they have no other option except returning to stinkin' up the busses.
> At least with Lyft, you see a name as well as a rating, and with practice I have gotten good at remembering names of certain paxholes whose pings are quickly ignored.


Remembering names!? Ahahah, nah, not in NYC. Way too big of a city. I havent had the same Pax twice.


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

gryft passengers tend to skew younger so you get the speshul snowflakes.


----------



## Ski Free (Jul 16, 2017)

mateo9441 said:


> In NJ market i drive the first for Lyft and later i try with Uber. After 30rides on Lyft i had 4.68.... When on Uber after 30+ rides i get 4.97. Lyft is a cheap piece of $hit for ''ghetto'' only. Uber people tips me more and are they have high culture than Lyft ''ghetto''. At saturday i had a Lyft XL ride for 1h. Groups age was 45+. The woman tell me to go faster than speed limit.... Really ????? I explain it's unsafe and i had to much point on my driver license. So they say my car is very clean and they like it and ask me about schedule pickup to get the same driver when we finish ride i get $10 tip in cash and then i had 4.72 ratings but after this trip i get 4.70....... WTF !?????? So i call to this cheap company to fix my ratings ! After my call i have 4.97 ratings !


Maybe they down rated you for your difficulty with the English language?


----------



## Andre Benjamin 6000 (Nov 11, 2016)

Yep, I pick up way more cheapo's on Lyft than Uber nowadays...


----------



## Squirming Like A Toad (Apr 7, 2016)

My Lyft passengers are mostly females who do not like the stories they hear about Uber drivers and their behavior. Much less likely to be drunk and slightly more likely to tip.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

I also feel my rating has gone up since uber allowed to know riders their own rating. Some riders may have become more into rating and desperate to become a 5.0. Mostly the typical curb your enthusiasm demographic lol.

I feel if Lyft allowed riders to know their own rating, our ratings would go up a bit as most Lyft riders think they probably have a 5.0


----------



## dimwit_driver (Jan 26, 2017)

Kodyhead said:


> I feel if Lyft allowed riders to know their own rating, our ratings would go up a bit as most Lyft riders think they probably have a 5.0


None of my Lyft riders that don't tip have a 5* rating.

In my experience Lyft riders are total snowflakes, far more so than Uber riders. The lower the tier on Lyft, the more speshul they are. I don't care if the PT is 300%, Lyft Line/Shared riders are such f**king little speshul snowflakes who downrate everybody for not waiting hand and foot on their every need that they are not worth the trouble.


----------



## Jamesp1234 (Sep 10, 2016)

Funny thing is, I find a lot of people that Uber has kicked off their system are using Lyft. Doesn't take long in conversation to get them to admit it. Or are using a friends account because both Uber and Lyft have kicked them (yep, had 2 admit it). 

One star them and let them go to taxis.


----------



## Talcire (May 18, 2016)

Lyft is pure trash. Argumentative, entitled, quick to complain and threaten customers. I am into my 3rd year of driving for both services and I can say *Lyft has lower quality passengers*. Don't forget Lyft requires you to fake call no-shows, has forced additional riders on Line/Shared, auto-5-stars, bad matching, re-routes / "Canceled" rides, more forced rides/stacking with no choice between shared/regular rides (I had yet another one added on that was 6 miles away and Line a few days ago). Lyft will nag you for every "missed" ride. Lyft requires an absurd "acceptance" of 90% compared to Uber's Quest system that rewards you for X rides in a week. No acceptance requirement. 
The one and only advantage to driving with Lyft is the ability to see the destination upon arrival at the pick-up. That makes cancels much more timely and more frequent. Of course, you will be nagged about that cancel.


----------



## Andre Benjamin 6000 (Nov 11, 2016)

Talcire said:


> Lyft is pure trash. Argumentative, entitled, quick to complain and threaten customers. I am into my 3rd year of driving for both services and I can say *Lyft has lower quality passengers*. Don't forget Lyft requires you to fake call no-shows, has forced additional riders on Line/Shared, auto-5-stars, bad matching, re-routes / "Canceled" rides, more forced rides/stacking with no choice between shared/regular rides (I had yet another one added on that was 6 miles away and Line a few days ago). Lyft will nag you for every "missed" ride. Lyft requires an absurd "acceptance" of 90% compared to Uber's Quest system that rewards you for X rides in a week. No acceptance requirement.
> The one and only advantage to driving with Lyft is the ability to see the destination upon arrival at the pick-up. That makes cancels much more timely and more frequent. Of course, you will be nagged about that cancel.


Picked up a guy on Lyft from SAN late last night, going to Encinitas. Gets in my car & ask me to turn off the music & get him home quickly as possible because he's tired from his 12hr flight. I said not a word, didn't touch my radio dial & set my cruise control @ 59mph.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Andre Benjamin 6000 said:


> Picked up a guy on Lyft from SAN late last night, going to Encinitas. Gets in my car & ask me to turn off the music & get him home quickly as possible because he's tired from his 12hr flight. I said not a word, didn't touch my radio dial & set my cruise control @ 59mph.


This may sound annoying, but it actually is an awesome pax. The person told you up front what would make them happy, and it wasn't unreasonable (like a drive thru). Instead of trying to force you to be a mind reader, they spoke up and said This is what I want. Awesome! Then, as a driver, you can say Yes or Piss off.


----------



## 240BIGWINO (Jul 1, 2018)

A Lyft paxhole downrated me so his comment came on my weekly feedback report: "Good job," is what he wrote with his four star or less review.

Well, THANKS PAXHOLE!!!


----------



## mateo9441 (Apr 1, 2018)

Ski Free said:


> Maybe they down rated you for your difficulty with the English language?


On Lyft i had only questions like '' do you work for Uber too ? '' i said ''No i work for Lyft only. '' and this is how we finish our conversation. 
But on Uber i had a lot of people who want to talk so i don't think it's about my ''English language''.


----------



## possibledriver (Dec 16, 2014)

I have 435 rides with Uber @ 4.94. With Lyft I have 58 rides @ 4.64. Same smiling service same clean car same driving habits. Go figger


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

TWC said:


> I have noticed this. I am new to both platforms but every Uber passenger who has bothered to rate my trips has given my 5 stars. My Lyft rating is 4.9 though. Same care, I treat the passengers the same, etc. No rhyme or reason as to why the Lyft passengers don't rate me 5 starts every time.


_______________

Enjoy your high rating now. It will not last.


----------



## henrygates (Mar 29, 2018)

Lyft is 100% lower class and young entitled millennials. I have yet to get a middle class family, older couple going to dinner, or any young professional on a Lyft ride. Zero tips.

However, Lyft pays more than Uber at the moment...so it's a tough choice. Usually the Uber tips make up for the lower pay compared to Lyft and their lousy customers.

Lyft also nags me about everything. Try to go offline. Nag screen. Ignore a ping. Nag screen. Cancel a ride. Nag screen. Contacting support is made as difficult as possible. The navigation never puts the pax where they actually are, it's like Where's Waldo. Pax cancel constantly. You have to work to actually rate the pax, I guess they auto-5 star them unless you change it because these people are NOT 5 star pax.

Lyft and their pax just suck.


----------



## SwiftRides (Jul 13, 2018)

I have only driven Lyft, but I just signed up for Uber. I had maintained a rating of 4.93 for over 2 weeks then just a few days ago on Friday it dropped down to 4.86. They were all from my last 4 passengers. I don't know what bug crawled up their ass, because I was friendly and got them to their destination with no issues. They all got a 1 star from me.


----------



## SwiftRides (Jul 13, 2018)

henrygates said:


> Lyft is 100% lower class and young entitled millennials. I have yet to get a middle class family, older couple going to dinner, or any young professional on a Lyft ride. Zero tips.
> 
> However, Lyft pays more than Uber at the moment...so it's a tough choice. Usually the Uber tips make up for the lower pay compared to Lyft and their lousy customers.
> 
> ...


I guess it varies widely by market. It's different here in the Los Angeles market. I get lots of middle class families, older couples, and professionals. Plenty of wealthy folk too especially since there is high demand around Beverly Hills. Of course I still get my fair share of entitled and lower class. I've driven in the projects before.


----------

